# What do YOU want to see from BL



## Zarenkenial (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey everyone. I am currently working on a few novel ideas that I intend on sending in to BL in the hopes of it being published. It's definitely not an easy undertaking but I am prepared to work hard to achieve this goal. I have 2 idea so far. One is a story about a space marine and his chapter, who face the Tyranids on some planet. The Hive mind, however, is evolving once more and finds a new way to defeat their foes. Can the space marines turn the tides? Or will the swarm prevail? 

The second is a story about a dark eldar archon who comes across a very powerful artifact while raiding a chaos space marine defense. He brings said artifact and a sorcerer as a prisoner back to the dark city which sparks gross unease with Absdrudael Vect and the other Kabals. All is not as it seems, and the young Archon has a secret agenda to fulfill his own secret desires.

Now, I love both the ideas I've got so far and I feel like they can really go somewhere, but, i wonder what exactly the readers want. Do they want more stories about heroic space marines and their battles? There is also a rise in traitor stories which really tickles my fancy. Or do people maybe want to start seeing some work on the xenos races like the Eldar, Dark Eldar, Tau, and maybe even somehow the Orks, though I imagine the Orks would be a particularly difficult book to write let alone read. 

So i ask the fellow Heretics, What would you like to see done?


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Tau or a story on The Emperors Children. I want to read more sad stories about heretics while still keeping the evil/hateful aspects of a chaos warband.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

I'd like to see something detailing the fall of Caliban and the Iron Cage incident. From the same era, the Sons of Horus and Fabius fighting over Horus's body.

More generally: an old school Dark Angels chasing The Fallen 40k novel (maybe with an excuse to have a fall out with the Space Wolves along the way); a good few BFG novels; a Chaos pov 13th Black Crusade novel and more none-first founding astartes stories.


----------



## p_folis (Dec 27, 2011)

Gotrek and Felix- the cathay, nippon, and ind time peroid


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

A dark, gritty Adeptus Arbites novel, so good you can taste the blood and smell the cordite. Something by-the-gun that challenges morality and focuses on the philosophies of misanthropy and nihilism.

Gothic Science-fiction, not stories that mollycoddle us with childish themes.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

bobss said:


> A dark, gritty Adeptus Arbites novel, so good you can taste the blood and smell the cordite. Something by-the-gun that challenges morality and focuses on the philosophies of misanthropy and nihilism.


This I like the sound of.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

bobss said:


> A dark, gritty Adeptus Arbites novel, so good you can taste the blood and smell the cordite. Something by-the-gun that challenges morality and focuses on the philosophies of misanthropy and nihilism.
> 
> Gothic Science-fiction, not stories that mollycoddle us with childish themes.


Ya..... that'll work.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

More Garro or loyalist members of the Heresy legions.

Doc


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'd just be happy with a serious step up in quality of the SM Battles series.


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

More Chaos novels, and chaos WINNING


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

bobss said:


> A dark, gritty Adeptus Arbites novel, so good you can taste the blood and smell the cordite. Something by-the-gun that challenges morality and focuses on the philosophies of misanthropy and nihilism.
> 
> Gothic Science-fiction, not stories that mollycoddle us with childish themes.


So like Blade Runner but 40k Arbites style? I can get behind that.

Also I would like to see more Chaos Space Marine novels from a Chaos POV and with Chaos victories, they do win more often than not. I also want a Space Marines Battles novel on The World Engine and the Astral Knights very badly, oh and more Skaven!!


LotN


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

I'm only really answering the thread title here and not the OP, sorry but:

- Stories set in the Dark Age of technology (Nothing big, only little fragments that show us some of the technological wonders and the conflicts of this time, also pre-fall eldar) 
- Arbites
- more Unification Wars stories
- The Scouring series
- The early Black Crusades
- Nova Terra Interregum
- and so on... so much Background to expand


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> So like Blade Runner but 40k Arbites style? I can get behind that.


_Definitely_ this.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

A world eaters novel....oh wait ^_^


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

The main thing I desire from BL is something which already has some measure of potential to become an actuality: _Rise of the Warmaster_ by AD-B.

Aaron would be the perfect author to tackle a project like that, and one that would do Abaddon justice - especially as he understands the character (as per some of his posts on here anyway).


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

A novel explaining the fall of the Deathguard or Iron Warriors. 

Or maybe about an Emperor's Children warband and the fucked up things they do on and off the battlefield. Maybe even trying to understand the insanity of the members of the warband. Something psychological.

That would do me nicely.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

What I want to see from BL is another Space Wolves trilogy. We need it. You want it. We'll buy it.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> The main thing I desire from BL is something which already has some measure of potential to become an actuality: _Rise of the Warmaster_ by AD-B.
> 
> Aaron would be the perfect author to tackle a project like that, and one that would do Abaddon justice - especially as he understands the character (as per some of his posts on here anyway).


Indeed. Abaddon needs some good press so that he is recognised as the Warmaster, not the failure that most think he is.

That said Huron Blackheart would be a way better Warmaster than him. He has the charisma that Abaddon lacks.


LotN


----------



## Babu Dhakal (Jan 10, 2012)

Q: What do you want from the Black Library?
A: The location and keys would be nice, ta!

/Ahriman

My semi-serious answer would be to have about 40 ADB clones chained to desks working around the clock.

The acutal answer would be to have a proper follow up to the Thousand Sons novel, not the Scandinavian-themed-Cruffs-love-in that was Prospero Burns. I am a big HH series fan so my priorities lie there.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I feel like I'm the only one who wants more about the fifth legion


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

A focus on the tyranids. The story of Iyanden's fall. And the alliance on Ichar IV.


----------



## Captain_Daerys_Arrun (Jan 9, 2012)

- A non "sympathy for the devil" HH novel from the chaos point of view. It seems like they want to show how they got trapped into their choices (Horus, Lorgar, Magnus,Fulgrim, Alpharius) by a conjunction of circumstances. 

- White Scars and Blood Angels HH novels.

- A puritanical Inquisitor. I want a burn them first and never ask questions kind of guy out to purge the universe without a personal agenda and a taste for the forbidden. Give me something from a fanatic point of view. 

- I want someone to take a chapter listed in name only and just run with it like mad. Kind of like Dan did with the Snakes but keep going, don't just stop at one novel. Set it in some backwater no one has ever written about and just build it from the ground up. 

- How about a couple novels that play off of the Role Playing games. Storm Wardens sound interesting, give them a trilogy. The Calixis Sector is a solid setting with alot of potential. Would anyone really complain if there was some love shown to rogue traders in the novels?


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Captain_Daerys_Arrun said:


> - A non "sympathy for the devil" HH novel from the chaos point of view. It seems like they want to show how they got trapped into their choices (Horus, Lorgar, Magnus,Fulgrim, Alpharius) by a conjunction of circumstances.


Yea, that would be nice. I guess we might see it with book about Mortarion, if it ever comes out.

I would like to see 3rd book about Dark Angels, and something about Salamanders during heresy.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Malus Darkblade.


----------

